# Right Price for this Bow?



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

I had never used (or even read) 2Cool's classifieds until I recently listed three guns and got over 50 responses and sold all three to the first persons who PM'ed me.

But I also listed a bow at a price that I thought would bring a quick sale the same day. But so far not a single response. A friend said I priced it too low and that might have scared folks off thinking there was something wrong with it. On the other hand, surely I'm not asking too much with all the goodies included?

Any opinions?...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=371182


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

I think its priced to high but thats my unprofessional opionion.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

It looks like a old bow. Technology has changed a lot since that design. No way would I pay that much. Just my opinion though. Good luck with sale.

Edit: just noticed it's 10yrs. Old. Big problem. Next problem is 30" draw length.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Interesting...


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

thats a old school bow, $75 max, with everything else your in the market just wrong site. Try craiglist


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I will have to agree with the other responses. With today's bow technology most people are looking for the new faster bows. Not saying there isn't a market for your bow but I would think craigslist would serve you better on this. But you never know when someone will decide they need one like that. I also think that is is priced to high because someone can add another $100 and get a more newer bow. 

But what do I know.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Profish00 said:


> thats a old school bow


I'm sure there's still some old school bucks around that wouldn't be offended at being shot with that 10 year old bow. :smile:

Appreciate everyone's comments.

This bow has been sold.


----------

